# Unisaw Motor



## djg (Jan 14, 2019)

This has probably been covered already, but does anyone know of a source for a replacement single phase motor for a Delta Unisaw in the 2-3Hp range? I'm tempted by a local saw but it's 3 phase.


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 14, 2019)

@Sprung


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 14, 2019)

Dont let the 3 phase discourage you, variable frequency drives or vfd's are readily available now and will convert single phase power to 3 phase, there quiet, cheap enough (100 to 200 ish) and work well. Most machines you buy new today already have them installed. My laguna 18/36 came with one installed, and I purchased one for my southbend metal lathe, it converts 110v single phase to 220v 3 phase. 3 phase motors last and last.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 14, 2019)

Yeah, I definitely wouldn't let 3 phase scare you off. As Greg said, a VFD would be easy to use. And certainly more cost effective than buying a replacement motor. Depending on the vintage of Unisaw, to replace the motor you might be looking at buying used. If that's the case, single phase Unisaw motors command a price premium because others want to make the switch and I've seen them sell $200 to $350. If your potential saw is of a vintage where you could buy a new motor for it, a new motor with the correct mounting is $400 to $500 - way more money than setting up a VFD.

Greg raised another valid point - 3 phase motors are bullet proof. They just keep going. I've never used one or worked on one, but from what I've read, if you ever had to do any repairs to the motor itself, 3 phase motors are also supposed to be easier to work on.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## djg (Jan 14, 2019)

Are they difficult to install? Didn't see a model number.


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 14, 2019)

VFD is one of the best options, but you'll need one for each piece of 3-phase equipment you buy. If you plan on getting more 3-phase equipment at auctions ,often for pennies on the dollar, then look into a rotary phase converter which can power multiple devices and doesn't need any programming. Either way stick with the 3-phase motor if possible.


----------



## djg (Jan 14, 2019)

I don't need any more pieces of equipment; I just want to upgrade from a contractor style saw. Would 1-1/2 HP be enough for 2" hard woods? Also, the fence (type?) is a little rough looking. And the owner wouldn't be able to test run it because he sold his phase converter.


----------



## djg (Jan 14, 2019)

I said I didn't need any more equipment but this would be nice. $1500 Used an identical one when I worked at the saw mill; real nice machine.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 14, 2019)

LOL. You change your mind quick. That's a good price for a planner that size. What type and size motor is on it? If it is bigger than 3ph - 3HP then VFDs can start getting expensive.

Also, can you tell if the motor in-line with the cutter head, or is the cutter head belt or chain driven? In-line motors can be hard to replace so leaving the 3ph motor might be the best option.

Btw, I went with a rotary phase converter because I found a vintage 20" Oliver planer, 12" Oliver jointer and 12/14" Unisaw for $250 total at a surplus military auction. Got a used 10hp RPC from another woodworker that cost $350. I still need run a bigger electrical service to my garage to run it all, but I should be set when I retire.


----------



## pinky (Jan 15, 2019)

There is another option for a unisaw motor. I bought s 3 phase uni years ago because the price was right. I quickly learned the price of a single phase motor was crazy. I removed the 3 phase motor and put it on my bench. I already had a 3hp single phase which I sat next to it. Then proceeding to fabricate a steel U shaped bracket to replicate the mounting bracket on the uni motors. Bolted it on to the single phase. If I ever burn out this motor, just bolt a new one on with the 56c mount.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex Beck (Feb 12, 2019)

djg said:


> I don't need any more pieces of equipment; I just want to upgrade from a contractor style saw. Would 1-1/2 HP be enough for 2" hard woods? Also, the fence (type?) is a little rough looking. And the owner wouldn't be able to test run it because he sold his phase converter.
> 
> View attachment 158844


The old style 1.5hp motor is hard to compare to a new 1.5hp. Nowdays, they rate everything at peak horsepower whereas the old school 1.5 will likely be about the same size motor as a modern 2 or 3 hp thats rated for continuous duty. If I am not mistaken, the Unisaw has a "bullet style" motor, the old ones run at 1725 rpm but generate a huge amount of low end torque. Also that planer is a Powermatic 180, I have 3 of them, they are phenomenal machines, I have sold them on Ebay after a restoration for up to $4k if they are single phase. Typically they come with between a 5hp-7.5hp motor. They are true workhorses, I can plane large 8/4 live edge slabs all day with them. They were the last of the USA made Powermatic planers, Powermatic nowdays is made in Taiwan and is mostly sheet metal w/ a few cast iron parts. Good score.


----------

